# UPDATE ON THE GOATS



## Clover the Goat (Jul 28, 2017)

So today we got a new weather it’s my brothers goat for in the spring because of incident with pickles leg he can’t be shown so we got a new guy. His name is Emmett I will send pictures tomorrow. Now we have Emmett Rou and Georgie so it will be a fun couple of weeks to watch them all grow up and learn please pray for pickles as he’s still healing and in some pain❤❤


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am glad your brother got Emmet. That was probably disappointing for him when Pickles' leg got broke.


----------



## Clover the Goat (Jul 28, 2017)

Ya he was really sad but now he has two goats!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Clover the Goat said:


> Ya he was really sad but now he has two goats!!


And everybody needs more goats!(woo)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hahathumbup)


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I hope pickle's leg feels better soon! Its always exciting to get more goats tho!


----------

